# Jeans for the belly heavy, booty-lacking girl



## unity (Dec 30, 2005)

I've posted this here before and got some great ideas, but still haven't quite found the *perfect* pair of jeans. 

I've been blessed with an enormous bubble belly, and as a result my butt and hips are small in comparison. I've got a 60 inch waist and 57 inch hips, so I'm shit out of luck when it comes to buying pants, which are usually cut with a waist/hip difference of 8 to 10 inches. When it comes to pants, I usually end up buying a size 26 and have them barely fit my waist and be enormous everywhere else, giving my pants that MC Hammer flair. 

My question is-- does anyone know where I can find some stretchy jeans to fit my figure?


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 31, 2005)

Heather is belly heavy and is able to wear all the Avenue Denim Lite jeans. Essentially the fabric just moves to accomodate the front rather than the back, there is no big difference, it's almost just like being backwards.... I can wear them with a 56 inch waist, and 73 inch hips, so you might want to give them a shot.  

I also was told by a friend who is bigger than Heather and I (does not fit in the Denim Lites), that she ordered a pair of jeans from.... Silhouette I believe? I can't think right now, but pretty sure. She ordered the biggest size and had to return them, they were falling off of her. 


Good luck!


----------



## unity (Dec 31, 2005)

AnnMarie said:


> Heather is belly heavy and is able to wear all the Avenue Denim Lite jeans. Essentially the fabric just moves to accomodate the front rather than the back, there is no big difference, it's almost just like being backwards.... I can wear them with a 56 inch waist, and 73 inch hips, so you might want to give them a shot.
> 
> I also was told by a friend who is bigger than Heather and I (does not fit in the Denim Lites), that she ordered a pair of jeans from.... Silhouette I believe? I can't think right now, but pretty sure. She ordered the biggest size and had to return them, they were falling off of her.
> 
> ...



I think I'm going to try those.. I was in the Avenue last night buying shoes to wear to your kickass Heavenly Bodies dance and saw the denim lites for $14.99! I was in a huge hurry so didn't have time to try them on, but I think I'll have to make a trip back. 

Thanks!


----------



## Sandie S-R (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Unity...

You could also try www.makingitbig.com . They make a stretch denim jean that may work for you.

Let us know what you end up buying and how it works for you.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 31, 2005)

I'll second the avenue lite ones but they are still a bit too big on my legs. I'm shaped similarly but much larger than you! 

I also heard old navy's plus size line has jeans which are great for apple shape gals and go up to a 4x.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 31, 2005)

By the way, I weigh around 390 pounds and had trouble fitting into some of the avenue lite jeans. I referred to a pair I had two years ago that were perfect for me. I was the same weight then and they fit me like a glove. It's strange because I went into the avenue to try them on not too long ago. I don't even think their fit is consistent. I brought two of the same pair of jeans, in the same size, the same color and style. One wouldn't go over my thighs and one barely zipped.


----------



## BigGirlSea (Dec 31, 2005)

Although they are still sometimes a bit big in the leg area I have found that lately I love the Supreme Jeans line at Lane Bryant. They have stretch in them so that helps with the belly fitting! It's odd because I can't seem to fit into most of the pants at Lane Bryant (I am a size 28 or 30 and definitely an apple shape) - but these jeans have worked great for me!

Good luck! I love jeans and finding the right ones can be a very irritating experience!


----------



## EvilPrincess (Dec 31, 2005)

I have two pair of the MIB stretch jeans. Their summer version seems to fit better than the heavier winter weight stretch fabric. One thing I can definately say is that they last a long time and wash and dry great. They are on the expensive end. 



Sandie S-R said:


> Hi Unity...
> 
> You could also try www.makingitbig.com . They make a stretch denim jean that may work for you.
> 
> Let us know what you end up buying and how it works for you.


----------



## Stormy (Dec 31, 2005)

Maybe you could try men's jeans. Regardless of my weight I always carry the most fat in my belly and have been wearing men's Levi's since I was a teenager because women's jeans are always too tight in the waist or too loose in the butt/thighs. Instead of one-number sizes men's jeans have different waist and inseam sizes so it's easier to get a better fit. I get most of my clothes in the men's department, but I'm mostly a jeans or shorts and T-shirt kind of person.

Good luck.


----------



## HottiMegan (Jan 5, 2006)

I fall under this category (i'm a big belly no butt havinest girl i know)and i havent tried Avenue's pants but i do love my silhouette's jeans. I do warn you.. right now my 34's are falling off, i cant wear them cuz they're soo huge on me but the 32's are too tight of the same kind of jean.. so there is an inconsistancy from them. I love their overalls though. In a couple of weeks i'm going to try on some Catherine's jeans. They go up to 36 there but i live 100 miles away from one 

One thing about all silhouettes pants is they run long. I am 5'11 and their pants are always long enough for me without having to buy talls. That has to suck for short people but it's great for me who lives with too short pants most of my life lol I love their chinos. They are so comfy.


----------

